
Nathan Myhrvold, CEO And Founder, Intellectual Ventures on Charlie Rose - spoon16
http://www.charlierose.com/view/interview/11022
======
spoon16
Nathan is a very interesting character. Love his idea of developing an
industry around "invention capital" and his work with the Bill and Melinda
Gates foundation is very admirable.

~~~
camperman
If I may offer a contrary opinion: he's a dweeb. John Dvorak called him that
15 years ago. NM was raving about how MSN was going to be the first time
people used modems and PCs to interact in communities, unaware of the long
history of the BBS and places like The Well.

Now he wants to own the building blocks of software development and tax anyone
who dares to use them. Er, no thanks.

